# Hagen Responds to Fluval G criticism (Practical Fishkeeping)



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=2274

Like most people said, when I brought up the new high end Fluval G filters here a week or two back; Wowza, expensive. And wowza, low flow. However they claim "not so".

They claim that a good conductivity meter is worth about $200 US, (100 UK Pounds) and that their actual flows (GPH) under hydraulic load are just as high as other cannister filter brands, if not higher, for their stated tank sizes they recommend.

Warren


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

As someone who has to clean canister filters on far too regular a basis I can say that a more user friendly canister would be a godsend. Nothing like prying the lid off to get nasty filter water in the face or actually drinking tank water as you try to get a "self priming" canister primed. If this product is as easy to maintain as they claim I think aquarium maintenance guys all over the world will be elated .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good luck. What was that on the promo page again? Over 100 parts to break down on you or something?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

SOMEONE doesn't like Hagen!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well Ilove my EHEIM cannisters and my AquaClear 110 HOBs. 

It would take a lot to get me to try ANYTHING else. 

But if they give me one for free (I entered their contest) I would LOVE to try it. NO way I'm parting with $500+ to try one, when $500 would buy me some seriously large new tankage instead.  

W


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol I meant Ameek but your point is still valid . I wouldn't ever buy any kind of canister filter for myself, I have enough maintenance to do between my job and my own fishroom and Im not interested in something that requires instructions to take apart if you don't know what you're doing. I like the simplicity of the hob filter with it's lid off, sponge squeeze, tube cleaning and good to go or the sponge filters which are even easier. They work great and there's far far less that can go wrong. That said, a lot of the setups I end up taking care of had canister filters before I arrived so I can't do anything about it and have to clean them regularly. Breakable parts aren't as important in that context to me as ease of cleaning. It doesn't cost me anything to replace a filter part for a customer .


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My eheims run for three to four months without clogs, and without reducing throughput efficiency. Cannisters ROCK. They are a bit of a pain to prime. That's the only reason I have HOBs on tanks under 50 gallons. I will never do an HOB on a 60+ gal. It will be one, or a pair of, EHEIMs. 

W


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

My sponge filters go 6 months without getting clogged or reducing efficiency, run on a few airpumps that barely use electricity and maintenance consists of a quick squeeze in a bucket of water lol! 

That said, I do understand the lure of the canister filter if you're only running a few tanks. I still probably wouldn't use them if I ever downsized just because any disadvantages in HOB filters I find are more than made up for in their ease of use. Not as customizable as the canisters for sure and not as much room for media etc. both of which are good for folks with one or a few tanks because it can cut down on maintenance somewhat. Personally though, Im doing water changes religiously on a weekly basis at bare minimum with a good substrate cleaning every time so those things don't benefit me much. I'd have to do that kind of maintenance to keep up the water quality on tanks too small to handle canisters anyways so I'm gonna be changing water either way. 

I use an AC 110 to filter my 110 gal tank and it works splendidly. I have a pair of hob on my 75. My 65 runs a hob and a sponge, my 90 is on a hob a sponge and my one and only canister filter. I set it up because I had it lying around at the time (this was quite a while back) and I didn't have the reserve of filters I have now so I needed something to get the tank going. I can't complain, it rattles on rare occasions but otherwise works fine. I just don't look forward to maintaining it lol. Doesn't help that I stuck it in a hard to reach place... it's probably moving soon hehe. 

Honestly, if I was going to go for an under the tank system I'd do a sump. Eventually, I plan to put all of my display tanks on sumps because I can build them exactly how I want to and make them as easy to take care of as possible. Really a personal choice thing which is why all the different kinds are offered.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just cleaned out my Eheim 2213 today for the first time, after owning it for 6 months or so. (I should have done it about a month ago with the flow reduction -- herbivorous fish crap a lot!) 
Seriously, though, it was as easy to clean as my former Fluval 104 and a lot more sturdy.

IMO canisters rock, and are also quieter than HOB filters.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Good luck. What was that on the promo page again? Over 100 parts to break down on you or something?


Don`t be negative Eric! This filter is a step in the right direction, looks very promising.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry, I'm an old man - I like my Classics.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't like the classic one, but do like the wet/dry ehiem though.
But I think Ameeckplec does have a point. My fish equipment have a tendency to brake down all the time. If it's not this, it's that. And replacement parts is a hair pulling and wallet digging problem for me. A product with fewer parts the better.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

